# To cut the foot of a perfecto or not....?



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

Several of us having drinks at local sports bar. Everyone is smoking cause this friend supplies everyone. He says Merry Christmas... got a treat for everybody... pulls out AF Between the Lines... and passes them around. (beautiful cigar by the way) Friend sitting next to me (not serious smoker) says cut this for me. My preference is to cut the foot a little. Everyone went ballistic. Saying I ruined that cigar... you gotta light the little end and let it bloom... To save face I smoked that one and gave him the one I had not cut. I really enjoyed that cigar I had cut. 

So... do you cut the foot?


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

It really is a matter of personal preference. I smoke a lot of perfectos, between the lines, short stories, etc. I prefer to not cut the foot. I really like the way the foot starts to burn, sometimes it is a little uneven at the start but quickly corrects itself. 

It is your smoke, enjoy it however you like.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I don;t ever cut the foot of a figurado, in fact I think it's easier to light if you don't cut it but to each his own.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Maybe it's just me, but I think you should be able to enjoy the cigar you're smoking however you want to smoke it. It's your cigar after all. What matters is what you enjoy, not what some people next to you say is good for you.

It's my opinion that telling someone how to smoke a cigar is bad form unless that person specifically asks you what to do / how to do it.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Its all about preference. I would never cut a stick though, especially a BTL fwiw. I don't think you would have ruined it though. They are a small enough stick already, so cutting some off is a bit of a bummer.


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

thunderdan11 said:


> It really is a matter of personal preference. I smoke a lot of perfectos, between the lines, short stories, etc. I prefer to not cut the foot. I really like the way the foot starts to burn, sometimes it is a little uneven at the start but quickly corrects itself.
> 
> It is your smoke, enjoy it however you like.


My thoughts exactly... I guess what really got my goat was the Brother that was passing them out expressed his opinion and these other moochers really did not have a clue and were ragging me... I told them this is my preference... They are not real serious smokers as in they have proably never purchased a cigar. Sad thing is they had no idea what a fine smoke they were puffing...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

thunderdan11 said:


> It really is a matter of personal preference.


I suppose it _can _be construed that way, since it is _your _cigar, but really, it's not.

The perfecto is a beautiful gift from a time of meager resources in Cuba. There was no such thing as a lighter and matches were extremely scarce. The perfecto was a result of having access to very limited flame sources and designed to light quickly and easily.

For us modern-day smokers, the beauty lies in the lack of fumbling and futzing required to light a cigar. No toasting, no blowing, no waving, no hassle.

Never cut the tip of a perfecto. It's bad form and you're cheating yourself of the most trouble-free cigar lighting experience there is.


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

Zfog said:


> Its all about preference. I would never cut a stick though, especially a BTL fwiw. I don't think you would have ruined it though. They are a small enough stick already, so cutting some off is a bit of a bummer.


I promise... I did understand what a treat this was and I never cut that much off but I do smoke several of those... really like the RyJ Love Story. Awesome little smoke when you dont have much time. I just cut enough off to get it lit and have a good draw from the beginning.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I think you should be able to enjoy the cigar you're smoking however you want to smoke it. It's your cigar after all. What matters is what you enjoy, not what some people next to you say is good for you.
> 
> It's my opinion that telling someone how to smoke a cigar is bad form unless that person specifically asks you what to do / how to do it.


I agree, but personally I never cut them. These (figurado, Perfecto, Salomon) are my favorite cigar shapes and I love how easy they are to light and how the feel in the hand. To each their own! But my way is to just light it!


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

If you enjoyed it don't worry about your friends opinion


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Almost never, with the exception of some I know that have tight draws these are never the little Fuentes,


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

ignite223 said:


> If you enjoyed it don't worry about your friends opinion


OMG I did enjoy it... and it is not like i cut a half inch off.. just the little end so I could get a pre light draw and taste and an easy draw from the start. I have honestly tried to light them without cutting and the first five minuets of the smoke is like sucking a golf ball thru a water hose... maybe just me...


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

Why worry about anyone's opinion? Like what you smoke and smoke what you like. If you want to cut the thing straight down the middle and smoke half of it then do it. At the end of the day, regardless of cost, it is just tobacco wrapped in tobacco and there are more than enough on the planet for everybody. I know Don and some other have expressed strong feelings about the lighting of a perfecto but at the end of the day, it isn't their cigar, their experience, or their choice. IMHO you did nothing wrong, all you did was cut your stogie as you see fit, you didn't piss on the Mona Lisa.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Same here, I don't cut my perfectos. I enjoy the easiness of it all.

Although I agree with Herf n' Turf on not cutting the perfectos, I think the biggest foul was to criticize someone else's smoking habits. Maybe I'm old school, but pointing out someone else's faults in public is a no-no for me. There's a way to let them know what they're doing is not the way it's supposed to be done, and it sounds like the people at the gathering did not do that. If the man wants to cut his perfecto, I'm all for letting him cut it.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

The way I see it, you did what you thought was right. What's better, you decided to ask this question on puff and perhaps get more insight and opinions. You received both, and now, it all falls back on you as to what you prefer. Try it both ways and do whichever you feel gives a better experience.


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Almost never, with the exception of some I know that have tight draws these are never the little Fuentes,


The little Fuentes are the bomb...ooops.. did i say bomb? But seriously am thinking this CAO is almost done... and a little Fuente is in the humi... I can hear it from here... "come get me and open another Miller Lite"...


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> The way I see it, you did what you thought was right. What's better, you decided to ask this question on puff and perhaps get more insight and opinions. You received both, and now, it all falls back on you as to what you prefer. Try it both ways and do whichever you feel gives a better experience.


Well said... will do Bro..


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

HydroRaven said:


> Same here, I don't cut my perfectos. I enjoy the easiness of it all.
> 
> Although I agree with Herf n' Turf on not cutting the perfectos, I think the biggest foul was to criticize someone else's smoking habits. Maybe I'm old school, but pointing out someone else's faults in public is a no-no for me. There's a way to let them know what they're doing is not the way it's supposed to be done, and it sounds like the people at the gathering did not do that. If the man wants to cut his perfecto, I'm all for letting him cut it.


I agree totally and you are right... he and I were really the only serious smokers there... well the only ones that showed up with cigars. And I really hate to see someone take the entire cap off a cigar and put it way back in their mouth and it get all wet... gross... but I would never say to someone... dude... that is gross... you are not suppose to do that.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I was actually going to ask a similar question after watching some video reviews... it seemed like everyone was cutting a little bit of the foot off perfectas/"double torpedos".


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

1Linnie said:


> I agree totally and you are right... he and I were really the only serious smokers there... well the only ones that showed up with cigars. And I really hate to see someone take the entire cap off a cigar and put it way back in their mouth and it get all wet... gross... but I would never say to someone... dude... that is gross... you are not suppose to do that.


I gave a Tabak Especial to a buddy of mine who doesn't really smoke, and halfway through he had completely pinched the head down with his fingers. I had never seen someone do that, but he seemed to be enjoying the smoke, so all was well.


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

ok... went downstairs after the CAO was done and got a AF perfecto... and another beer... did not cut foot...and applied fire...










several min in and this is where we are... dang good smoke... first couple of draws were not that bad... so I am up in the air about this now. Honestly first experience with perfectos was RyJ Love Story at the local B and M. And I really do believe that I purchased the entire box they had four at a time over a period of a few months. Maybe that box just really had a tight roll...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Or, perhaps they've been stored with too much moisture coming from the bottom?

At least to me, that looks to be an unstable rH issue, not construction.


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Or, perhaps they've been stored with too much moisture coming from the bottom?
> 
> At least to me, that looks to be an unstable rH issue, not construction.


dang... I got lots to learn...

So glad I found this site.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Some people cut it, some people don't. There's no wrong way to do it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I agree with Don 100% on his thoughts. Cutting the foot off of a cigar is not what aficionados do with a cigar unless the foot of that particular cigar has been damaged in some way. I don't sip an expensive cognac out of a paper cup...I don't spit into the wind and I don't tug on Supermans cape and I don't pull the mask off the Lone Ranger and I don't mess around with Jim ( Croce ) either.

I realize that people will do what they want to with their cigars and other things in life...at the end of the day they really can do what they want to but there are some things that are not appropo. If you bought it you can chew on it without lighting or anything else you'd like to do and if it's a gift I most assuredly wouldn't disparage a great cigar like that. I can hear the gasps already...but it's not worth getting anybodys panties in a twist.


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> The way I see it, you did what you thought was right. What's better, you decided to ask this question on puff and perhaps get more insight and opinions. You received both, and now, it all falls back on you as to what you prefer. Try it both ways and do whichever you feel gives a better experience.


I suppose I decided to cut the foot because I bought many RyJ Love Story from the local B and M. I am sure that I purchased that entire box a handful at at time... really love those smokes..no pun intended. but they had such a tight draw from the get go. Maybe I based my opinion on that experience. So... went down stairs for another beer and picked up this little jewel from the humi..










Few min in and it looked like this. First couple of draws were little tight but not that bad... given the response here tonite I will consider cutting the foot. But I can say that every one I have cut was an awesome smoke and it seems the burn was so even. That said I can say that I do like the Little Smokes... great for a quick smoke...


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

Cigary said:


> I agree with Don 100% on his thoughts. Cutting the foot off of a cigar is not what aficionados do with a cigar unless the foot of that particular cigar has been damaged in some way. I don't sip an expensive cognac out of a paper cup...I don't spit into the wind and I don't tug on Supermans cape and I don't pull the mask off the Lone Ranger and I don't mess around with Jim ( Croce ) either.
> 
> I realize that people will do what they want to with their cigars and other things in life...at the end of the day they really can do what they want to but there are some things that are not appropo. If you bought it you can chew on it without lighting or anything else you'd like to do and if it's a gift I most assuredly wouldn't disparage a great cigar like that. I can hear the gasps already...but it's not worth getting anybodys panties in a twist.


Advice well taken... and by the way you are dating yourself quoting Jim Croce.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

When I smoked my first figurado I realized immediately that the process to light it seemed much easier to me. I just applied the same principle I use for other vitola's which is to toast the foot while rotating it and then once I see some combustion I take a deep calculated first draw. It worked out great. Since then that experience "taught" me how I would prefer to light a figurado/perfecto (any smoke with that elongated hourglass shape).

This was a learned behavior and became a personal preference. I would not admonish any person for cutting off the end/foot though as I believe that each of us are searching for a positive result during our cigar smoking ritual and to be overly critical of another persons "way" of doing it is a very arrogant position.

Its arrogant to imply that your way is the wrong way and that you are in some way incorrect, wrong, and inferior. Friends like that seek to elevate thier own self worth by decreasing yours! Thats Bullshit and does not promote the true spirit of cigar enjoyment. Tell them to "Kiss your ass in Macy's window"

I would make it a point to have another figurado with the same person or persons and intentionally accentuate the flush cut of the foot of the cigar while I stared deep into their eyes and grinned with glee. Then I would extol the virtues of doing it this way. 

Phrases like " I get such a great sensation on my first puff when I cut them this way" or "My palette really comes alive and this cigar sings when the tip is cut off- you've got to try it"


----------



## DoctorDave (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree with most of what has been said here, especially HydroRaven's posts:

1. Technically you are not supposed to cut the foot of a figurado except in extenuating circumstances (it's damaged and will cause further damage if not cut).

2. It's your cigar and you can do whatever you like with it, there are no rules, just guidelines based on experience

3. Pointing out someone's "bad form" is rude and is more telling about the so called "experienced" smoker than the noob. If I were there with you and you asked for advice, I would say, "Yeah, I don't cut the foot off, it was designed to light the way it is." and leave it at that. But I would definitely NOT say it to the whole group. I like what a previous poster said about how that is just someone trying to look smart by pointing out your actions.

In conclusion, I am glad that you had better luck with your A. Fuente and I'm also glad that you were able to enhance the experience of the RyJ by opening the foot a bit. In the end, it's about the experience.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

1Linnie said:


> Advice well taken... and by the way you are dating yourself quoting Jim Croce.


Lol...don't I know it. He's got a great place ( run by his wife in the Gaslamp District in San Diego...I miss going there...great place if anyone ever gets to San Diego )


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

BDog said:


> When I smoked my first figurado I realized immediately that the process to light it seemed much easier to me. I just applied the same principle I use for other vitola's which is to toast the foot while rotating it and then once I see some combustion I take a deep calculated first draw. It worked out great. Since then that experience "taught" me how I would prefer to light a figurado/perfecto (any smoke with that elongated hourglass shape).
> 
> This was a learned behavior and became a personal preference. I would not admonish any person for cutting off the end/foot though as I believe that each of us are searching for a positive result during our cigar smoking ritual and to be overly critical of another persons "way" of doing it is a very arrogant position.
> 
> ...





DoctorDave said:


> I agree with most of what has been said here, especially HydroRaven's posts:
> 
> 1. Technically you are not supposed to cut the foot of a figurado except in extenuating circumstances (it's damaged and will cause further damage if not cut).
> 
> ...


*We probably need to understand that there are those who'd like to 'mentor' others to this great passion of cigars and we know the difference between a GASBAG and one who is really trying to edumacate another BOTL in ways of the leaf. To try and demean somebody in front of a whole group of people is a GASBAG and needs to have the burning end of a cigar put out in his anal cavity. I think that most BOTL are kind people who tend to want to help out others in all things "cigar" and there is a way to define this...with respect and humbleness.*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cigary said:


> *We probably need to understand that there are those who'd like to 'mentor' others to this great passion of cigars and we know the difference between a GASBAG and one who is really trying to edumacate another BOTL in ways of the leaf. To try and demean somebody in front of a whole group of people is a GASBAG and needs to have the burning end of a cigar put out in his anal cavity. I think that most BOTL are kind people who tend to want to help out others in all things "cigar" and there is a way to define this...with respect and humbleness.*


Bingo we have a winner  Thank God most here are all Mentors


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

DoctorDave said:


> I agree with most of what has been said here, especially HydroRaven's posts:
> 
> 1. Technically you are not supposed to cut the foot of a figurado except in extenuating circumstances (it's damaged and will cause further damage if not cut).
> 
> ...


Never had an A Fuente that I did not absolutley enjoy...Gots to love Carlitos and Son...


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

Cigary said:


> *We probably need to understand that there are those who'd like to 'mentor' others to this great passion of cigars and we know the difference between a GASBAG and one who is really trying to edumacate another BOTL in ways of the leaf. To try and demean somebody in front of a whole group of people is a GASBAG and needs to have the burning end of a cigar put out in his anal cavity. I think that most BOTL are kind people who tend to want to help out others in all things "cigar" and there is a way to define this...with respect and humbleness.*


exactly.

I agree. My friend that gave me the AF BTL cigar was just making a point that he does not cut the foot. It was everyone else around that made a big deal out of the situation after he brought up. And none of them show up with cigars... they just assume my bud Phil will give them smokes.. makes me think they are just cigar moochers. All in all they really are just acquaintances... nobody I would consider spending a whole day with in a boat fishing.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

To throw a little bit of fuel on this fire: What about double perfectos (not sure that's the right term) such as the Satori Zen. This thing had caps on both sides, I figure I could cut or just light. I ended up just lighting it without cutting the other end, the guy at the cigar shop said I am supposed to cut the ends. It burned great the way I did it and probably would do it that way again.

Thoughts?


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't care how people choose to enjoy their cigars. If you want to cut a Churchill in half and smoke it that way then I say go ahead.

As for me, I love the perfectos and would never think of trimming the foot.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> To throw a little bit of fuel on this fire: What about double perfectos (not sure that's the right term) such as the Satori Zen. This thing had caps on both sides, I figure I could cut or just light. I ended up just lighting it without cutting the other end, the guy at the cigar shop said I am supposed to cut the ends. It burned great the way I did it and probably would do it that way again.
> 
> Thoughts?


I dont cut the foot of my Satori ZEN's either. I toast the foot for a good bit and then once I see a good well rounded burn pattern I cut the cap and take my first puff. If there is canoeing present I just touch up gingerly.

Wonder how Andre Farkas smokes them?


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> I suppose it _can _be construed that way, since it is _your _cigar, but really, it's not.
> 
> The perfecto is a beautiful gift from a time of meager resources in Cuba. There was no such thing as a lighter and matches were extremely scarce. The perfecto was a result of having access to very limited flame sources and designed to light quickly and easily.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%... That unique tip is the beauty of those cigars. If you're going to cut it off why not just get a standard open foot?

Another part of the fun is just lighting that tiny tip and, assuming it's quality construction, watching an letting it round out into a razor sharp burn. Sometimes it's got to be touched up but I love them. Which reminds me.. I'm out of WOAs  I've yet to try a WOAM ... I'm salivating for one!

EDIT: How was the Between the lines?!?! Looks interesting but I'm wondering if the gimmick translates to flavor.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Richterscale said:


> EDIT: How was the Between the lines?!?! Looks interesting but I'm wondering if the gimmick translates to flavor.


To me, the straight maduros are better. Then again, I really don't care for the natural Hemi's at all.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Funny, i was thinking about starting a simillar thread. I had a Oliva V figurado a few weeks ago. I tried just lighting the foot, but the draw was tough, bured way to slow and was taking forever to open up and get a decent draw. I finally got frustraded, said screw it, and cut the foot. After that the cigar smoked amazingly well. 

It sounds like a majority of people don't cut the foot, and on most perfecto's / figurado's. i don't either. but if the small opening on the foot is messing with my smoking experience in a negative way, i will happily remedy the situation with a snip. 

Anyone else have draw issues with the Oliva V Figurado?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Mr_mich said:


> Anyone else have draw issues with the Oliva V Figurado?


Yeah. Probably more than with any other fig. I tend to stay away from the fig for this reason. I prefer the torp in these.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Cigary said:


> *We probably need to understand that there are those who'd like to 'mentor' others to this great passion of cigars and we know the difference between a GASBAG and one who is really trying to edumacate another BOTL in ways of the leaf. To try and demean somebody in front of a whole group of people is a GASBAG and needs to have the burning end of a cigar put out in his anal cavity. I think that most BOTL are kind people who tend to want to help out others in all things "cigar" and there is a way to define this...with respect and humbleness.*


+1

The knowledge and the expereince of the BOTL on here is what drew me to puff in the first place. There is a wealth of information and experience on this board. And it is alway given with utmost respect no matter the question. Though you do need to be ready for some good natured razing too :smile:


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Yeah. Probably more than with any other fig. I tend to stay away from the fig for this reason. I prefer the torp in these.


Agreed again... I was going to mention earlier that the only figurado I have ever had problems with were Olivas and that's odd since they are usually pretty good to me construction/burn wise.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Yet to light one of Oliva standard production figurados, saving for a special occasion. Come to think of it, they look quite tight, sort of rolled into a nipple.

The 'special' figurado that comes in their brand sampler lit and drew without an issue. I have had many other figurados, NC and CC, never had to clip off the tip.

My suggestion would be to do a dry draw and if you think the draw is quite tight, then clip the nippled foot to see if that helps.


----------

